# Dropsy or bloat??



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok guys one of my bros giant danios has taken ill and is gonna be treated in my 5g, thing is I am not totally sure what it had. It is red around its belly and has a swollen arsr or whatever you call it.
However the reason dropsy occured is beacuse its scales are facing forward only around the bottom of its belly.

So which one is it and how do I treat it using home remedies as my lfs is closed until monday?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

With a closer look it appears to have forward facing scales all over just noy as bad om top. I fear its dropsy and my lfs is closed I think he had it :-(


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Could be any number of things. Blind guesses could be worse than doing nothing. Anyway, once dropsy sets in, don't get your hopes up. That usually happens near the end.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Aaaand I just discovered one of my flagfish all dropsical. I hate dropsy, especially when just happens out of nowhere. Wish him luck.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try an epsom salt treatment. Ok.. so its already Monday, but it's still a good idea.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Try an epsom salt treatment. Ok.. so its already Monday, but it's still a good idea.


haha cheers guys, he snuffed it after 24 hours :-(


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

snuffed it= :angels: ?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I think TOS was talking to me about the epsom salt treatment. What he didn't know is that I already have him in an epsom bath. For me, I'm not looking for advice. I've recovered fish from dropsy before. it's just frustrating when there is no apparent cause for it, and nothing wrong with the other fish in the tank.


----------

